
Medium from Obvious Corp - tksohishi
http://medium.com/
======
cfinke
The name made me think of me.dium.com from a few years back (later renamed
OneRiot, and then bought by Wal-Mart), which now just shows a phpinfo() page:
<http://me.dium.com/>

------
rshm
What is it ?

